# How much longer???



## strongatheart1 (Jan 28, 2014)

I can't take it... This is a picture from this evening.








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

When is supposed to be her due date?? She is huge, looks like a few babies in that tummy.....


----------



## crazycuckoo (Mar 22, 2014)

Oh my gosh! That poor girl! I guessing a couple as well! Mine is no where that size! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## strongatheart1 (Jan 28, 2014)

She is due the 10th


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Can you post a new pic of her. Her udder should be filling up by now. I usually go by their ligaments. I check them everyday and once they are completely gone, I can expect kids within 12 hours. Also, her vulva will get very very puffy looking. It is hard to tell in the pic you posted.


----------



## strongatheart1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Poor girl..she is ready to pop already!!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

she will let you know when she is ready! Mine was very vocal all morning,,no muscus plug,,discharge,,ect,,she kidded at 3:30 ,,all she did was maaa maaa all day,,very unlike her to do that so I assumed she was ready,,and tada,,a baby girl,,good luck..i believe you in for twins or trips..happy kidding!!


----------



## strongatheart1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

She does look close but I would think her udder needs to fill a bit more. Do you check her ligs?? I found that some have an amber discharge when they are in labor but some don't. There are a lot of little signs to watch for. When they go into labor they tend to want to hang by themselves and make little talking sounds.


----------



## granny05 (Jul 9, 2014)

strongatheart 1. I agree,Its killing me. I am going crazy waiting. and everyday I see something that could mean she is in labor...and still waiting. your babe looks so much bigger than mine, like wow. I am new here and I am expecting the first babe here. the thing is I have no idea what her breed is. she was given to me by a guy who was taking care of her for a neighbor who moved and never contacted him back so he gave her to me. let me know how this turn out for her and you.


----------



## strongatheart1 (Jan 28, 2014)

This is our girl this morning.... She looks miserable

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## strongatheart1 (Jan 28, 2014)

update as of this morning.... Hopefully soon! ❤

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## strongatheart1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Any comments would be much appreciated 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Her udder is growing and she is huge!!!


----------



## strongatheart1 (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm worried about her... Should I be?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Is she Boer? Or a Boer X? She looks just like my girl (Rebekkah) before she kidded with huge triplets. 2 1/2 months later. Rebekkah was miserable and was having trouble standing and laying down and just chilling, just because she was as big as a house. I suspect she'll go soon though. She could fill up just a little more...


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

strongatheart1 said:


> I'm worried about her... Should I be?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I can't answer that, my doe is close to kidding and I'm such a worry wart and she's half the size of yours. I'm sure she will do great. Give her some raspberry leaves it'll help with a easier kidding


----------



## strongatheart1 (Jan 28, 2014)

She is a boer. We are just worried about her. We have never done this before and are practically living at the barn. Lol. She has had quadruplets before and triplets, but we didn't have her then. I'm just worried I guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

She looks like she is starting to fill her udder. Have you been checking her ligaments?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

For boers, they tend to go around day 153. What day are you on?


----------



## strongatheart1 (Jan 28, 2014)

She is on day 151. We are so worried and excited! We have checked her ligament and they are gone since yesterday. Does that sound right? Or are we doing something wrong? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## strongatheart1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Do you ever have to call a vet? Or just give it time?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

She'll go when she's ready, I've had some go a week past their due dates before, I'd just check on her ever other hour if her ligs are gone. When you start to see her stretching and arching her back up, keep an eye, she'll be kidding soon.
Arching is them having contractions, so that's a surefire way, normally, to tell they are in labor. Pawing and laying down and getting up, frequent urinating, more vocal (or less vocal, depends on the individual), lot of yawning, white discharge to begin with if she didn't loose her mucous plug at an earlier date, if she lost her plug a while ago, you'll probably be seeing slimy mucous that could be clear, or yellowish/amber colored. When you see the amber discharge, kids should be coming soon.

Good luck, and 99% of the time, vets are not needed.

If she goes into labor and she is pushing for more than 30 minutes, you probably have a malpositioned kid in there that needs to be rearranged and pulled out. If you aren't confident enough to do it, that's when a vet or experienced goat or cattle person will need to step in.

Again, good luck, she looks close!

Oh, and yes, ligaments can be tricky! I've had does that will loose them completely for 2 weeks straight before they kid, you can't always trust them.


----------



## strongatheart1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you so much! This makes us feel so much better! Thank you ❤


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I agree with what Little Bit's said. All god points. Like she said check her often. You can usually tell when she is ready by her humming, pawing and yawning. Here is a link to a good site for you to read. Loads of helpful goat info. It is my "go to" site when I need an answer, well, except this site...lol....

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/prenatalcare.html


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Any news on the kidding???


----------



## strongatheart1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Not yet... She had bagged up more. Hopefully we don't have much longer. ❤.... Is there anything else we can do?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

She's really pretty, I hope she kids soon, good luck!


----------



## strongatheart1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you so much! I hope so too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I just realized yesterday that I haven't got my kidding kit ready...... I like to have it in a basket by the door, ready to go at a moments notice..... So if you have your ready then it is just a waiting wait too. My girl is due on the 14.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding.


----------



## strongatheart1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## granny05 (Jul 9, 2014)

hay Peggy, I went to the site about kidding info Fiasco Farms,,, so good. almost every thing I can think of has been answered. I lov this sight. thank u :leap:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

You are most welcome. It is like the goat bible.


----------



## strongatheart1 (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm so worried... She still hasn't kidded! Please help.... Is she ok? There has always been a lot of movement from the babies, but that movement had slowed the last few days. She is acting fine. ❤














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## strongatheart1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Another picture... Her sides are so sunken in.








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

She looks like he's getting close to kidding. Babies normally slow movement before they are born, and they drop down quite a bit. 
Good luck!


----------



## strongatheart1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm so glad you posted this pic!! I to am waiting for my girl to have her baby. August 6 is her due date & I'm such a nervous wreck!!! Darbe is 2 & it's her first baby. I was told her sides will sink in when the babies transition into proper birthing position . This last photo is perfect. & I have something to keep an eye out for ! 
Good luck hope everything goes well!!


----------

